# SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2006)

Das schlug gestern bei meiner Frau am Händi  ein:
19.1.06, 20:19
D2: 0172 xxx

von 84845
"Flirt-Garantie! der erfolgreichste Chat mit ..... max. 2,11 EUR/SMS"

Beschwerde an die BNA wegen unerwünschter Werbung und SPAM ist 'raus


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2006)

*spam*

Hallo!
Bekomme immer Mails in mein Postfach von angeblichen Singles die ihren Traumpartner suchen. Dort ist ein Link zu ihrer Homepage wo man mit ihr teuer Chatten kann ( über 0900 Nummer ) oder per SMS  mit der Kurzwahlnummer 84845.


----------



## dotshead (25 März 2006)

Beschwer dich doch mal hier.


----------



## KatzenHai (24 April 2006)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Niemand ist sicher - soeben bei mir eingegangen:





> Von 22553
> Heisse Girls suchen Kontakt zu Maennern in deiner Stadt!Die erste Telehotline fuer Sexkontakte!Sende eine SMS mit SEX+PLZ oder ruf die 22553 an1.99EUR/SMS/MI MM


Dreimal dürft ihr raten ...
1 ...
2 ...
3 ...
Richtig! Ich habe weder angerufen noch eine SMS geschickt


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2006)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

"22553" Dieser Dienst gehört einer Tochtergesellschaft der  Dr. Materna GmbH mit Sitz in Dortmund. Genau heissen die "Annyway"

Bekomme ca. 40 SMS am Tag obwohl ich nichts angefordert habe. :-(
Unterlassungsklage mit Strafandrohung und Schadenersatzforderung ist angeregt.

Nur so verstehen die das!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2006)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Die 22553 bombt meine Handys in den letzten Tagen auch zu. Eine Entsprechende Mail ist an [noparse][email protected][/noparse] raus.

Punkte darin:
- Sofortige Aufnahme auf die Blacklist
- Unterlassung zu weiteren SMS
- Herausgabe der Quelle der Nummern
- Untersagung der Weitergabe an Dritte
- strafrechtliche Schritte wegen Betrugs bei Zuwiderhandlung

Viel Spaß )


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2006)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hi,
zunächst alle SmS ignorieren und auch nicht mit JA bzw. NEIN
antworten. Die 0180 50029044 wählen den Dienstanbieter 84845
und danach die Handy Nummer angeben. Danach wird die Nummer
aus dem System des Anbieters gelöscht.
Gruß
Bali


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

ich kriege auch immer zu diese [...] mail von dieser assi nummer 22553 das nervt tierisch denn es sind so ca 40-50 stück am tag.kann mir mal wer sagen wie ich das abstellen kann?
 vielen dank.
[...] @web.de 
mailt mir bitte die antwort an diese addy


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



> Die 22553 bombt meine Handys in den letzten Tagen auch zu. Eine Entsprechende Mail ist an [noparse][email protected][/noparse] raus.
> 
> Punkte darin:
> - Sofortige Aufnahme auf die Blacklist
> ...



Hilfe ich habe genau das gleiche prom kann es aber net abstellen und bin auch noch drauf rein gefallen kannst mir weiter helfen bitte um antwort auf 
[noparse]****@aol.com[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hab mich da mal schlau gemacht!!!
Also Der Laden ist in Dortmund, wie oben schon gesagt. Die Telefonnummer lautet 0231-559900
Wenn man sich sperren lassen möchte, was bei denen möglich ist, dann könnt ihr da einfach anrufen, die sind wirklich sehr nett dort. 
Direkt kann man aber auch den SMS-Service sperren lassen, über die 0180-50029044 Das ist wohl die direkte Servicenummer des Anbieters.
Gruss
Maik


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hi Leute, normal antworte ich solchen sms erst gar nicht.
Doch jetzt bin ich auch drauf reingefallen.
mir hat plötlich ne tussi geschrieben. Ohne Preisangaben und Herkunft.
Sie stritt den Vorwurf der Abzocke mehrmals ab und fragte nur wie ich darauf komme? Nach 15 sms oder so kommt plötlich Info: ihre momentane Rechnung beträgt 53,59€.
Hab keine Angaben ausser die Nummer  22553. Kann ich den Geldeinzug verhindern? voll die [ edit}


----------



## ceego (23 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo,

meine Schester hat heute auch darauf geantwortet und bekommt von nun an jede Menge SMS.
wenn ich bei der 0231-559900 anrufe, dann verweisen die mich auf eine 0190-0xxxxxxx nummer, bei der der Betreiber das Entgeld beliebig festsetzen kann.
Und nun? Wie kann ich das wieder abbestellen?

Danke

ceego

die nummer lautet 0190/015048


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Bei mir genau der gleiche Mist. Bin auch drauf rein gefallen... habe über die telefonnummer 
auch ne 0190 er Nr. bekommen. Ich werde jetzt Anzeige erstatten, die mails sollen pro 
Stück 2,56 EUR kosten. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, ob das auch so ist, wenn mn die gar nicht geöffnet hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Materna gibt eine 0190er an, die gar nicht bei der Bundesnetzagentur zu findne ist? Häääh?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen ob die sms-en die man kriegt auch was kosten? oder "nur" wenn man abschickt?
lg 
irina


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hey Leute. Um Das Ganze Zu Beenden Müsst Ihr Einfach Eine Antwort Mit "stop" Zurück Schicken !!!!


----------



## dvill (24 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Wer den Quark zuvor gestartet hat, mag ihn so beenden können.

Alle anderen sollten sich beim Kundensupport des Mobilfunkbetreibers beschweren und dort die Beendigung unbestellter Werbung oder gar kostenpflichtiger Dienste verlangen. Natürlich sollte auch eine Beschwerde beim Verbraucherservice der BNetzA vorgebracht werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

hallo, 
habe gestern bei der servicenummer angerufen und heute 10 weitere sms bekommen - kann nur empfehlen, die dortmunder festnetznummer von dem verein zu nutzen, da ist der minutenpreis günstiger...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo,
hab heute so ne sms [ edit] auf meinen Handy bekommen. schicken mir andauernd so flirt [ edit ]!!
Nr ist folgende:22654, nennt sich I-Television Ltd. die ahben ne Nr angegeben zum abmelden, aber da geht völlig überraschend kener dran.
hat jemand ne idee wie ich den [ edit]  loswerde?
grüße
Pascal

_Fäkalausdrücke gelöscht modaction _


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

edit


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Ich habe mir mal erlaubt, an den Director der Firma eine kleine Mail zu schreiben. Mal sehen, wie oft der sich das noch bieten lässt, dass sein Name von irgendwelchen deutschen Innovativlingen nicht nur missbraucht, sondern sogar neuerdings verfremdet wird.
Warum genau hat Pascal das eigentlich in diesem Thread gepostet?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo!

hab heute ledier auch von der 22553 nr ne sms bekommen und leider ldeir drauf geantwortet :/ hab jetzt hir n bissl gelesen und weiss aber nicht wirklich wo genau ich jetzt anrufen soll um das abstellen zu lassen. weil ich habe kein bock mehr auf diese dummen sms - die nerven!! und..also kostet das jetzt wirklich was? wär supi lieb, wenn ihr mir das nochma sagen könnt - bitte schnell 

danke
LG
JeannePhoebe


----------



## JeannePhoebe (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

hier ich nochma (einen Eintrag über mir)
also ich hab eben nochma n bissl woanders gelesen und da stand immer irgendwas von wegen, man soll gleich den anwalt einschalten und alles mögliche :/ und dass man da mehrer 100€ bezahlen muss... also ich habe denen ja nicht geantwortet.. nur halt 1 mal, als da stand *ich hab n foto erhalten+ aber da stand das das kostenlos is, wenn ich da JA hin schicken. das dumme is, hab die sms alle gelöscht, weil ich iwie dachte, dass das dann aufhört, wenn ich die gleich lösche :S oh man, ich hab hier grade richtig schiss :/ bitte helft mir...
bin voll verzweifelt grade :'((


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Mache mal langsam. Anwalt und Co. können dir in diesem Stadium eh nicht helfen. Du hast eine Nachricht bekommen und an die Kurzwahlnummer geantwortet. Das kostet dann aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nur den Preis für die eine Nachricht. Wenn der exorbitant hoch sein sollte (was ich nicht annehme) dann kannst du dich mit einer Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur wenden. Allein die Antwort auf eine Nachricht ist in der Regel aber kein Schluss zu einem weitreichenden Vertrag.

Hast du Prepaid oder einen Vertrag fürs Handi?


----------



## JeannePhoebe (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Ich habe einen Vertrag - und habe das handy auch erst seit kurzem... und möchte bitte nicht mehr diese sms bekommen  
weisst du wie ich die wieder loswerde???


----------



## JeannePhoebe (5 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

hmm.. jetzt schreib ich hier schon wieder.. 
aber bitte.. irgend jemand muss mir doch bitte helfen können. ich will diese sms net mehr bekommen und habe totale angst, das ich hier so viel geld bezahlen muss :/ 
ich weis sis vllt total bescheuert von mir... aber..  weiss auch nicht.. hab iwie voll die panik deswegen. bitte, kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die loswerde?! vllt jemand, der auch sms von 22553 bekommen hat und die losgweroden ist! bitte bitte bitte!! 
ich weiss mir echt nicht zu helfen. ich weiss nicht, was ich machen soll. ich will diese sms nicht mehr bekommen


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Versuchs doch mal mit den Hinweisen von der ersten Seite. Foren sind  nicht nur zum Schreiben sondern auch zum Lesen da.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> "22553" Dieser Dienst gehört einer Tochtergesellschaft der Dr. Materna GmbH mit Sitz in Dortmund. Genau heissen die "Annyway"





Maik schrieb:


> Also Der Laden ist in Dortmund, wie oben schon gesagt. Die Telefonnummer lautet 0231-559900.
> Wenn man sich sperren lassen möchte, was bei denen möglich ist, dann könnt ihr da einfach anrufen, die sind wirklich sehr nett dort.
> Direkt kann man aber auch den SMS-Service sperren lassen, über die 0180-50029044 Das ist wohl die direkte Servicenummer des Anbieters.


----------



## JeannePhoebe (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

ja, aber genau das meinte ich in meinem ersten beitrag. das ich ja nicht genau weiss, welche nummer ich da jetzt anrufen soll.
0231-559900  oder  0180-50029044 ??
:/


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Wo ist das Problem? Die Festnetznummer kostet Schißahalbcent und die 01805er nicht viel mehr. Einen Versuch wäre mir das schon wert, sagen wir mal am kommenden Werktag, ab 10 Uhr.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hi Leute hab auch die sms bekommen. Ohne Preise , ohne alles. es hat mir einfach ein mädchen geschrieben und behauptet dasich zuerst geschrieben hätt. Hat auch meine Behauptungen dass dies Abzocke wär abgestritten und behauptet es koste nix.Auf Fragen woher die sms kommen bekam ich keine Antwort.                                                                                                                ---Und jetzt der Hammer 200 € Telefonrechnung und ich weiß nicht mals an wen. Das kann doch nicht sein, was kann man tun???


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Mich hats auch erwischt. Auf "Sie haben ein Foto" habe ich mit "JA" geantwortet, weil ich es für einen T-Mobile-Service gehalten habe. -.-

Werde mal bei T-Mobile anrufen und schauen, ob die was machen können.


----------



## JeannePhoebe (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

genau das dachte ich nämlich auch am anfang. dass es von vodafone iwie is..also von meiner mailbox da iwie... naja, hab nur die JA antowrt geschrieben und als ich dann immer mehr sms von denen bekommen hab, hab ich nicht mehr geantwortet. naja gestern morgen um o9h kam die letzte sms.... ich hoffe das wars jetzt auch wieder. ansonsten werde ich da mal anrufen!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Bei T-Mobile konnte mir nicht direkt geholfen werden - ich habe nur meinen Account für solche Dienstleistungen sperren lassen (betrifft allerdings nur die Zukunft).

Doch unter der 0231-559900 habe ich jemanden erreicht und dort sowohl meine Handynummer als auch die Kurzwahl angeben müssen, mit der Vereinbarung, dass der SMS-Versand gestopptwird.

Bin gespannt, was damit wird ..


----------



## JeannePhoebe (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

@Unregistriert 
meinst du mit Kurzwahl, die 22553 oder was? 
..hab jetzt ja schon wie gesagt fast 2 tage keine sms bekommen - was meinst du, sollte ich da trotzdem anrufen und meine nr sperren lassen?


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Bittschön, tue es! Solche fünfstelligen Nummern nennt man auch Kurzwahlnummern.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei T-Mobile konnte mir nicht direkt geholfen werden - ich habe nur meinen Account für solche Dienstleistungen sperren lassen (betrifft allerdings nur die Zukunft).
> 
> Doch unter der 0231-559900 habe ich jemanden erreicht und dort sowohl meine Handynummer als auch die Kurzwahl angeben müssen, mit der Vereinbarung, dass der SMS-Versand gestopptwird.
> 
> Bin gespannt, was damit wird ..



e-plus wollte mir nicht helfen...meinten, sie könnten sms-chats nicht unterbinden.
als ich ihnen dann klar machte, daß sie, wenn sie nichts dagegen unternehmen
(für mich kostenpflichtige sms's an mich weiterzuleiten) sie garantiert keinen Penny von mir bekämen, schlugen sie mir vor, schnell meine Rufnummer zu wechseln.
so habe ich nun also eine neue Nummer und die Hoffnung, daß der Spuk bis dahin nicht allzu teuer und hoffentlich damit beendet ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

so. anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige mongo, der seine sms nicht richtig liest. 22553 weitere ausführungen spar ich mir einfach...
nach dem ich mich hier mal schlau gemacht hab, war ich mir sicher hier muss schnell was getan werden...bevor diese nervigen sms alles zu müllen!
ich habe hier im forum die 0231559900 entdeckt...angerufen...mein anliegen kurz geschildert...und siehe da nach angabe meiner handynr. und der kurzwahl wurde mir versichert das die sms eingestellt werden.
ich hoffe mal der spuk ist damit jetzt vorbei....


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

hi leute,

hab das selbe jetzt auch nur mit einer andren nummer ( 86664 )
hab schon vergeblich versucht auf die Hotline an zu rufen das ist dann die 01805
013242. Werde da morgen früh nochmal probieren. 

Drau rein gefallen bin ich weil ich auf ein bild von einem Arbeits Kollegen gewartet hab weil ich ein Muster gebraucht habe für Lkw Ersatzteile.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Ja,Ja! Nicht nur Männer werden gelinkt, auch mich als Frau haben Sie erwischt, diese ........!
Bin mir fast wie ne Briefkastentante vorgekommen und erst als mir klar wurde, daß ich schon über 50€ berappen muß und nicht mehr antwortete, wurden die SMS immer eindeutiger!! Könnte mich in den Hintern beißen!!
Dachte auch nur ich bekäme ein Bild von einem Freund- wäre ja nicht das erste mal.
So eine mieße Abzocke!! kann man denn denen nicht das Handwerk legen??
Gott sei Dank habe ich in einem Beitrag gelesen, daß man eine Sms mit STOP
zurücksenden soll, damit das aufhört!

Bis jetzt hat es geklappt!- hoffe es bleibt so!
In Zukunft schau ich 3mal bevor ich eine SMS öffne. 
Das Geld das ich dummerweise verprasst habe geht mir am Monatsende wieder ab.


----------



## Thomas24 (26 Mai 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

hi! in meiner sms steht das ein "multimedia telegramm mit foto" in einer "multimedia box" für mich hinterlegt wurde. zum kostenlosen download soll ich mit "ja" antworten.

da das kein foto-handy ist habe ich gedacht das könnte ja stimmen aber als ich das hier gelesen hab, hab ich es erst garnicht probiert!!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hab heute auch so eine SMS bekommen. Leider auch mit ja geantwortet. Nach 3 SMS in kurzer Folge hab ich den Sperrdienst unter der Nummer 0180 5013242 angerufen und mich persönlich (mit der Zahl 2) eingewählt. Die Dame am Telefon konnte mir nicht sagen wie I-Television zu meiner Telefonnummer gekommen ist. Allerdings hat sie die Sperrung veranlasst und versprochen wenn diese durchgelaufen ist bekomme ich keine SMS von 82628 mehr. Dauert ungefähr einen Tag. Bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553 / 82628*

Gestern wurde mir die Sperrung der SMS von 82628 am Telefon zugesagt. Heute Morgen gings dann wieder los. Vielleicht war die Sperrung ja noch nicht durch. Jetzt hab ich kurzerhand bei Talkline angerufen und meinen SMS-Empfang komplett sperren lassen. Bin jetzt zwar nur telefonissch erreichbar aber hab endlich meine Ruhe.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553 / 82628*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gestern wurde mir die Sperrung der SMS von 82628 am Telefon zugesagt. Heute Morgen gings dann wieder los. Vielleicht war die Sperrung ja noch nicht durch. Jetzt hab ich kurzerhand bei Talkline angerufen und meinen SMS-Empfang komplett sperren lassen. Bin jetzt zwar nur telefonissch erreichbar aber hab endlich meine Ruhe.



Ist ja interessant. Ich dachte immer den SMS-Empfang kann man nicht abstellen.

Zu dem Problem mit dieser Kurzwahl, kurze Mail an den Anbieter, Bundesnetzagentur in Kopie und darauf hinweisen, dass er unerwünschte Empfang dieser SMS zu unterbleiben hat.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Achtung die Betrüger sind wieder zu Gange;es kommen unanständige SMS mit anzüglichen Angeboten.Nie auf MMS Mediamitteilung antworten.I-Television Ltd.MMS Nr.82628.....Abmelden 0180/013242


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Abmelden 0180/013242


Du meintest nicht etwa 0180*5*013242 ?
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=15960
google


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Achtung die Betrüger sind wieder zu Gange;es kommen unanständige SMS mit anzüglichen Angeboten.Nie auf MMS Mediamitteilung antworten.I-Television Ltd.MMS Nr.82628.....Abmelden 0180/013242



Na wenn wir schon dabei sind. Auch nicht abmelden, warum auch, man hat sich auch nicht angemeldet.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Ich Bekomme auch SmS´von 82628 und 13000, hab aber auf keine geantwortet weil es mir komisch vorkam! Muss ich dafür auch zahlen?? Lg


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hi, abbestellen kann man die SMS in dem man an die angegebene Kurzwahl - beispielsweise 22553 - "stop alle" schickt, dann sollte es eigentlich aufhören. Ist dies nicht der Fall, direkt bei earnmobile in Dortmund melden!


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi, abbestellen ... indem man an die angegebene Kurzwahl - beispielsweise 22553 - "stop alle" schickt...


Quatsch. Damit verdienen die gleich nochmal an der teuren SMS.

Lieber einen Einschreibebrief an den Betreiber der Mehrwertdienstnummer schicken und eine Beschwerde an die Bundesnetzagentur.

Wenn sich der Handybetreiber auf die Seite des krummen SMS-Absenders stellt, sollte man ihm eine außerordentliche Vertragskündigung anbieten und - wenn er diese ablehnt - zum nächstmöglichen Termin den Anbieter wechseln.

Hier findest du die Betreiber: http://premiumdienste.eplus.de/index.asp?m=p&hash=IyMjbnVtbWVy
Wuschel


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

hallo, ich bin leider auch auf die 82628 reingefallen, und habe auf die erste mms mit ja geantwortet..die nächste sms die kam lies verlauten das jede weitere gesendete sms mich 1,99€ kosten soll, oder ich könnte mich abmelden über eine 01805..nummer die wieder geld kostet. Sind die kosten für sms die ich empfange oder nur wenn ich sende???? oder was muss ich tun damit das aufhört?? bin dankbar für jede hilfe


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> oder was muss ich tun damit das aufhört?? bin dankbar für jede hilfe



siehe Seite 1


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> siehe Seite 1



Wow, das fällt dir nach 1 Monat ein.

Earnmobile ist wirklich hartnäckig. Ich hatte eine Weile Ruhe jetzt bespammen die mich wieder, selbstverständlich ohne Preisangabe. Ich muss wohl der Bnetzagentur einmal richtig auf die Füsse treten.

Gruß Marco


----------



## BenTigger (1 August 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wow, das fällt dir nach 1 Monat ein.



Oder er ist einer der wenigen User, die neu hereinkommen und erst den ganzen Thread lesen und dann Antworten erstellen. Insofern ist das nun doch ein guter Beitrag, auch nach einem Monat.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallöchen hab mal ne schnelle frage... bei mir kam auch so ein Müll von 82226 an und ich hab kein PLan wie man sich da jetzt abmeldet... bezahlt man da monatlich was und kostet das für mich jetzt jede sms (auch an freunde) 1,99 oder wie is das jetzt? UNd wenn ich sms empfange von 82226 kostet mich das auch geld?..

dankee


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2007)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hey Leute. Um Das Ganze Zu Beenden Müsst Ihr Einfach Eine Antwort Mit "stop" Zurück Schicken !!!!



hallo,

das hat nicht funktioniert, habe gleich eine weitere SMS erhalten "Willkommen beim SMS Chat...." 
Ich finde das einfach gemein. Wie bekomme ich die blos wieder los?

eet


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

hier noch einer für die Sammlung:

von 24488

MULTIMEDIA BOX: es wurde ein Multimedia Telegramm mit Text o. Foto für Dich hinterlegt! Antworten Sie zum Download der Fotomitteilung mit GO!

hab allerdings erstmal gegoogelt


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hier noch einer für die Sammlung:
> 
> von 24488
> 
> ...




Ich auch...und hab drauf geantwortet....heul...wer weiss wie ich es loswerde????


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo,

habe folgende SMS bekommen:

"MULTIMEDIA BOX: Es wurde ein Multimedia Telegramm mit Text o. Foto für dich hinterlegt! Antworten Sie zum Download der Fotomitteilung mit GO!

Absender ist die 84455


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Wenn es definitiv unaufgeforderte Müllwerbung ist, kann die Wettbewerbszentrale helfen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

hmm, habe auch so ne sms bekommen...mit go geantwortet :-( jetzt bekomm ich jede Stunde ne sms, dass ich noch weitere sms mit antworten schicken soll...mach ich natürlich net nachdem ich das hier gelesen hab! 
kommen nun schon kosten auf mich zu und wie hört das auf !!!!!!!!!!!!
ach ja und warum bekomm ich das? woher haben die meine nr?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Ich habe das ganze auch heute morgen bekommen, wenn einer nen Trick weiß, wie man das wieder los wird, wäre das nicht schlecht 

Gruß,
Kim


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Tja, echt interessant zu lesen wie leicht sich mit Schwachköpfen Geld verdienen lässt! Sollte mir echt überlegen so einen SMS Service aufzuziehen. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass soviel Leute dumm genug sind auf solch plumpe Nummern hereinzufallen!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Also ich habe bei T-Mobile angerunfen und den Spamm sperren lassen. Der Bearbeiter versicherte mir, dass keine kosten anfallen und weitere Spamms geblockt werden.

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553 / 24488*

... es hat nicht unbedingt mit Dummheit zu tun, auf derartige SMS zu antworten. 

In meinem Fall lautete der erste Text: "Sie haben eine MMS erhalten. Zum Abruf der MMS schreiben sie mit JA zurück"! Da sich meine beiden Brüder momentan in Europa im Urlaub befinden, dachte ich dabei an eine von ihnen versendete MMS ... leider war schon bei der von 24488 versendeten 2. SMS klar, dass es sich hierbei um einen Drittanbieter handelt. Ich habe daraufhin keinerlei SMS-SPAM mehr beantwortet. Dennoch sind innerhalb von 24 Stunden über 30 SMSen bei mir eingegangen.

1. Hab ich mich über http://wettbewerbszentrale.de/de/beschwerdestelle schriftlich darüber beschwert.

2. Hab ich sofort über T-Mobile Auskunft eingeholt, wie man diese SMS-SPAM unterbinden kann und ob mir als Empfänger irgendwelche Kosten entstehen. Die Aussage des Kundenservices war nach Überprüfung aller Daten und Informationen, dass man die SMS-SPAM nicht unterbinden oder blocken kann. Aber, solange man nicht darauf antwortet, entstehen dem Empfänger keinerlei Kosten.

Ich hoffe nun, dass die Wettbewerbszentrale mir diesbezüglich weiterhelfen kann ...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553 / 24488*

Also ich habe heute morgen auch eine SMS von 24488 erhalten. Und natürlich prompt geantwortet. ;( HEUL! Jetzt hab ich bei meinem Anbieter T-Mobile angerufen, leider können die SPAM SMSen NICHT sperren. Es kann nur gesperrt werden, dass Aboabschlüsse getätigt werden. Aber der nette Mann hat mir den Anbieter der abgesendeten SMS genannt: 

INA Service GmbH
Email: [email protected]
Tel: 01805 108108

Hier kann man schreiben oder anrufen und das ganze wieder abgestellen lassen! Zur Not auf jeden Fall mit dem Anwalt drohen!

Viel Glück an alle, die wie ich noch an das gute im Meschen glauben!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553 / 24488*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> INA Service GmbH
> Email: [email protected]
> Tel: 01805 108108
> 
> Hier kann man schreiben oder anrufen und das ganze wieder abgestellen lassen! Zur Not auf jeden Fall mit dem Anwalt drohen!




Das ganze ist mit Vorischt zu genießen, da du ja deine Nummer nennen musst. Sie hören dann vielleicht auf zu Spammen, doch können sie die Nummer weiter verkaufen!

Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe das ganze auch heute morgen bekommen, wenn einer nen Trick weiß, wie man das wieder los wird, wäre das nicht schlecht
> 
> Gruß,
> Kim



Seit Ende April werde ich regelmäßig mit solchen SMS behelligt, Absender 26688 bzw. 24488. Einmal kam aber von 26688 eine SMS folgenden Inhalts: "Wenn Sie keine Nachrichten, Werbungen, Fotos o. Kontakte auf ihrem Handy erhalten wollen, so antworten Sie bitte auf diese SMS mit STOP o. mit GO zum Start"

Auch auf diese SMS habe ich mich nicht getraut zu antworten, weil ich mittlerweile überall nur das Schlechteste annehme. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen, ob ein STOP tatsächlich etwas bringt?


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> "22553" Dieser Dienst gehört einer Tochtergesellschaft der  Dr. Materna GmbH mit Sitz in Dortmund. Genau heissen die "Annyway"
> 
> Bekomme ca. 40 SMS am Tag obwohl ich nichts angefordert habe. :-(
> Unterlassungsklage mit Strafandrohung und Schadenersatzforderung ist angeregt.
> ...



Ihr könnt das ganz einfach bei T- Mobile oder wie auch immer euer Handy-Anbieter heisst sperren lassen, dann habt Ihr Ruhe.
Hab ich auch gemacht und es klappt.

MFG Beo


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 24488*

Habe gerade mit T-Mobile telefoniert. Dort wurde mir gesagt, mit einer SMS mit dem Inhalt "l alles" (wobei I = kleines L darstellt) an die 2323 könne der Mist gestoppt werden.
Kann mit jemand weiterhelfen, wass ich jetzt ausgelöst habe? Oder erhalte ich jetzt gar keine SMS mehr? Danke für Antworten.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Habe ebenfalls diese SMS bekommen, eine Beschwerde bei der Wettbewerbszentrale eingereicht und natürlich ein wenig im Netz gestöbert. Die Nummer 24488 gehört tatsächlich der Ina-Deutschland GmbH, und wer den sauberen Geschäftsleuten aus Hamburg nicht noch das Geld für die 0180-Nummer in den Hals schmeissen will, der ruft einfach hier an:

040 557 07 07, Papenreye 63 in 22453 Hamburg

Sogar die Nummer der GF ist angegeben: 55707116.

Hab schon mit denen gesprochen, man ist sich natürlich keiner Schuld bewusst und hat auch kein Problem damit, ahnungslose Menschen abzuzocken. 

Natürlich wollte man auch meine Mobilnummer haben, ich habe ihnen aber glaubhaft dargelegt, dass ich meine Nummer sicherlich keinem Provider für illegale Telefondienste hinterherschmeisse. Witzig war vor allem dass die Dame nach dieser Darlegung noch schnippisch behauptete: "na, wenn sie weiterhin solche SMS haben wollen..."

BITTE RUFT ZAHLREICH DORT AN UND GEHT DENEN RICHTIG AUF DIE NERVEN (natürlich mit unterdrückter Nummer). 


Grüße

T.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Mai 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen,
mein Tipp an alle: Kurze Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur, die für Beschwerden genervter Telefonkunden, die per SMS gerippt werden, zuständig ist. Bitte um "Unterbindung" der Belästigung. 

WICHTIG: Es MUSS drinstehen, dass die SMS UNAUFGEFORDERT und UNGEWOLLT zugestellt wurde.
Bei Missbrauch - wie nicht kenntlich gemachten kostenpflichtigen SMS etc. - wäre das ebenfalls zu benennen.

Ich schicke immer eine Kopie an die jeweilige Firma - und schon hört der Spaß auf. Nach vier bis sechs Wochen kommt dann eine Mail der BNetzA, dass man das Unternehemen abgemahnt habe. Nur massiver Widerstand bringt was: Also möglichst viele Beschwerden.

Herzliche Grüße,

Matthias.

P.S.: Wer vorsichtig sein will wegen Postadresse: Die einfach nur bei der Mail an die BNetzA angeben! Und die Email an die Firma über ein SPAM-Postfach. Aber BNetzA sollte schon ne "Ordentliche" Mail bekommen...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 24488*

Dies gilt nur für den SMS-Info Service von T-Mobile:
"Mit "L(Leerzeichen)Programmnummer" oder "L(Leerzeichen)Alles" können Sie ihre unbefristeten Abonnements auf Wunsch jederzeit wieder beenden."




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit T-Mobile telefoniert. Dort wurde mir gesagt, mit einer SMS mit dem Inhalt "l alles" (wobei I = kleines L darstellt) an die 2323 könne der Mist gestoppt werden.
> Kann mit jemand weiterhelfen, wass ich jetzt ausgelöst habe? Oder erhalte ich jetzt gar keine SMS mehr? Danke für Antworten.


----------



## SuSpEnT (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 24488*

Hey ich hab auch diese ..... SMS bekommen!! hab sofort der Ina Deutschland eine E-Mail geschrieben! und nun warte ich mal auf eine antwort!

Könnte mir jemand villt jemand die E-mail adresse der Bundesnetzagentur schreiben?? fals diese SMS nicht aufhören  dann kann ich denen mal schreiben! villt bringt das ja wirklich was! naja!  wenn meine mail schon gereicht hat dann schreib ich euch denn text hir rein ok! 



Lg   bis dann   SuSpEnT


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

rufnummernmissbrauc(at)bnetza.de
Nicht warten - schreiben!
Ina, Ina, Ina - wohin man schaut... (und umso mehr, je genauer man schaut)


----------



## SuSpEnT (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> rufnummernmissbrauc(at)bnetza.de
> Nicht warten - schreiben!
> Ina, Ina, Ina - wohin man schaut...




ok, danke!!! werd ich machen!!!  weil grade jetzt schon wieder so ne scheiß sms kamm!!! langsam platzt mir der kragen!!!
  danke nochmals!   lg  SuSpEnT


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



SuSpEnT schrieb:


> ok, danke!!! werd ich machen!!!  weil grade jetzt schon wieder so ne scheiß sms kamm!!! langsam platzt mir der kragen!!!
> danke nochmals!   lg  SuSpEnT


rufnummernmissbrauc*h*(at)bnetza.de
aber das war klar... Und Namen&Anschrift nicht vergessen, sonst schmeisst es die BnetzA (gleich) in den Müll


----------



## SuSpEnT (9 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 24488*

ja  hab adresse mit angegeben!!  
Ich hoffe das die was machen können!

Das doh echt ne frechheit von der Ina, nichmal  darauf hinzuweisen  was d überhaupt machen  und das ein so hoher Beitrag ist dn man pro SMS zahlen soll! naja es sind bei mir gott sei danke  nur noch diese scheiß SMS  von wegen   Rufnummern abfrage und so! dieses sciß weib was es nötig hab  konnte i so schon los werden =D 

naja  mal shen was noch kommt!

ich werd da jetz einfach mal hinterher hacken  und    auf so ne sms nicht antworten! 

Das kann ich anderen auch nur raten! wenn Ihr ne SMS bekommt  von wegen ne MMS abrufen! da lasst lieber die finger von!


LG  SuSpEnT


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo,

alle, die nur einmal mit GO auf die sms geantwortet haben von 24488 , aber nicht auf die folgenden haben Glück, denn es dürfte dann kein ABO zustande gekommen sein.

Mein Kundenservice hat gesagt dass wenn man im internet bei "meine Abos" kein abo findet, es auch keines gibt. Man kann also beruhigt sein. Trotz allem sollte man die nächsten Tage immer mal bei "meine Abos" nachsehen. wenn nichts ist, kommt auch nichts und man hat jediglich einmal 1,99 € für eine sms verschwendet was besser ist, als in einer Kostenfalle gelangt zu sein.


----------



## SuSpEnT (11 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 24488*

Ja  mir gings aber nicht um nen abo! bzw  est ist ja kein abo da! du bezahlst ja nur die SMS die du wegschickst!  aber es geht darum das du inner halb von einer stunde bis zu 6 SMS bekommst  wo dann nur scheiße drin steht!  naja  ich hab bei (0405570707) Ina Deutschland angerufen! und denen im" normalen" =D ton gesagt das ich die scheiße nicht haben will! naja  dann sollte ich ihr meine handynummer geben damit die diese sperren können! naja  wollte ich erst nicht ! aber da ich ja nicht ganz verblödet bin  hab ich das telefonat aufgenommen! und der Schl......   das erst am ende des gespräches gesagt! naja  die letzte sms kamm 1 stunde nach dem ich angerufen hatte!

ALSO  anrufen  freundlich sein ;D   und gespräch aufnehmen! dann können die sich nicht rausreden! 


LG  SuSpEnT


----------



## Kuhli (23 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Ich bekam auch solche SMS von der Nummer 26688, wie schon erwähnt ist das www.Ina-Germany.de Der T-Mobile Service hat mir geraten dort eine E-Mail hin zu schicken und um den sch.... zu beenden, aber das find ich wenig sinnvoll. Aufällig ist, das man in den sms aufgefordert zu antworten mit worten wie GO, OK, oder ähnlichem..... was schon affällig ist also, habe ich eine SMS an die geschrieben in der nur " ENDE " stand und seit dem ist ruhe, ich hoffe das bleibt auch so, ansonsten wende ich mich ebenfalls an die Bundesnetzagentur, aber möchte INA ungern meine Tel Nr nennen, auch wenn die auf Ihrer I-Net Seite eine "Abschaltservice" anbieten :-/

mfg Kuhli


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Habe auch seit gestern das Problem mit der Nummer 24488.

Hier ein Tipp!
habe die Nummer 040 5570707 ( InaSystem "dingsbums" aus Hamburg) angerufen.
Ein Automat hat sich gemeldet und ist gleich darauf eingegangen " Wenn sie keine SMS mehr erhalten wollen drücken sie die 1...." usw dann muß man die Handynummer eingeben und dann die komische nummer bei mir die 24488.
und der SPAM mist sollte innerhalb 24 Std aufhören. Und weitere Dienste sind dann nur noch schriftlich zu beantragen.
Mich würd aber insteressieren wer meine Nummer ihnen gegeben hat und warum sie das machen
OK, wenn ich Antworte dann wird es wahrschenlich mehr kosten wie eine normalle SMS.
Egal wenn es morgen immernoch nicht vorbei ist gehe ich zum Anwalt für was habe ich meine ADVO Card.

Also schönen Tag und grüße
euer ledeni


----------



## Reducal (24 Juni 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> warum sie das machen


Weil sie damit Geld verdienen, es deren Geschäftszweck ist.


----------



## Gast =) (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Naja! i meine Nummer rausgeben ist ja schon scheße! aber wenn man sich das mal überlegt! DIE HABEN DEINE NUMMER DOCH EH SCHON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sonst würdest du die sms ja garnicht bekommen!    ruf einfach an! sag den das die damit aufhörten sollen und fertig! naja  was nicht machen darfst  ist " DEINEN NAMEN SAGEN" dann wird das aufjedenfall aufören



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mich würd aber insteressieren wer meine Nummer ihnen gegeben hat und warum sie das machen
> 
> euer ledeni




Die frage ist gut =D !!!!!

Nein,  Na klar ist das von der Ina nur geld macherei!! die sind ich einfach fü nichts zu schade! 

Naja und um dir die frage auch "wie" auch zu beantworten!  sag ich dir nur! lese mal dein handyvertrag durch! IMMER AUF DAS KLEINGEDRUCKTE ACHTEN  !!!   "Kurzform"= Mobilnummer für Werbezwecke zur verfügung gestellt!   naja  nur was für werbezwege das sind  sieht man jetzt!

aber die Mobilfunkanbieter erlauben sich eh zu viel finde ich!!


Lieben Gruß

Tobi


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juli 2008)

*SMS-Spam von 24488*

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe eben folgende Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur geschrieben: 


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 





> ich möchte mich über die Firma INA Service GmbH in 22453 Hamburg, Willhoop 7 beschweren.
> 
> Ich erhielt am 25.06.2008 von dieser Firma (Absender 24488) unaufgefordert und ungewollt eine SMS folgenden Wortlauts auf mein Handy: "MULTIMEDIA BOX: Es wurde ein Multimedia Telegramm mit Text o. Foto für dich hinterlegt. Antworten Sie zum Download der Fotomitteilung mit MMS!" Die SMS enthielt keine Angaben über die Kosten der Antwort. Ich antwortete wie aufgefordert, erhielt aber keine weiteren Mitteilungen. Allerdings stellte mir die Firma INA Service für die Antwort-SMS über meinen Mobilfunkanbieter O2 1,99 € für die Antwort-SMS in Rechnung.
> 
> ...



Zusätzlich schickte ich diese Mail unter Hinzufügung der Mail an die Bundesnetzagentur an die INA Service GmbH in Hamburg:




> Ich fordere Sie auf, mir den Betrag von 1,99 € zu erstatten. Über die Erstattungsmodalitäten informiere ich Sie nach Ihrer Antwort. Ich hoffe, daß diese in meinem Sinne ausfallen wird, andernfalls ziehe ich auch rechtliche Schritte in Erwägung.
> 
> Der genannte Betrag ist sicherlich nicht groß. Es geht mir jedoch ums Prinzip. Ich finde es zum Kotzen, daß Firmen wie die Ihre immer von Leuten profitieren, die sich nicht wehren (können).
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen


Ich rate allen, dasselbe zu tun. Solche Firmen dürfen einfach mit ihren [ edit]  nicht durchkommen. 

LG

Thomas


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Auch ich bin auf diesen Mist reingefallen. Ich habe eben eine SMS zurück geschrieben, inder ich gedroht habe und jetzt ist erstmal ruhe. Dummerweise habe ich jetzt erst gemerkt, dass mich das richtig Geld gekostet hat. Meine frage ist jetzt aber, ob sich derAbsender dieser SMS in mein Handy reingeheckt hat und nun alle Daten hat? merkwürdig fand ich auch, dass immer wenn eine neue SMS kam sich die alten gelöscht haben? kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juli 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo zusammen!
Hab die SMS auch heute bekommen und misstrauisch wie ich bin erst einmal Gegoogelt! (zum Glück)
Und als erstes alle Kurzwahlnummer in dem Beitrag unter Löschen gespeichert!
So brauch ich mir den Text erst gar nicht mehr ansehen und kann gleich den Mist ins Daten-Nirwana schicken!


MFG
Zecke


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo,
hab hier auch schon darüber einen text dargestellt:forum SMS und Klingeltöne etc.
bin bei vodafone. habe im mein vodafone eine mobile-pay sperre darin!
leider ging das schief,aber bekomme gutschrift.leider haben die auch nur diese nummern abgemahnt!
FOLGENDE NUMMERN: 84284 , 84384 , 22520 !!!!!!!
BEI AUFMACHEN DIESER SMS 1,99€!!!!!!!!
UNTER DIESEN NUMMERN STECKT MATERNA UND NETMOBILE AG!!!!!!!!!!
sind nie erreichbar unter den teuren 1802...,01805.... erreichbar!!!!
"Leider sind momentan allle leitungen besetzt"und das auch auf englischer Ansage!!!
habe rechtliche schritte eingeleitet und mein Anbieter informiert.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 24488 und 33399*

Hey Leute,
aufgepasst - diese MMs hat es in sich. Sie wird euch dutzendfach zugeschickt mit der Auforderung zu Anworten. Macht es aber nicht - denn jede Antwort kosten euch 1,99 €
Also nur eines machen >>>>löschen <<<< euren Provider (Telefonanbieter) anrufen und euch beschweren.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Ich bekomme diese Nachricht unter der Nummer 33399 !

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## srm71 (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 33399*

Ich auch! [...] Strukturen von Server-Tel Hannover & Co.!

_[Ausdruck entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hi!
Habe auch gerade eine SMS erhalten, mit der Bitte eine für mich hinterlegte Botschaft (Telegram oder Foto) von meiner Multimedia - Box abzurufen. Dafür s9ollte ich auf die Nr. 33399 eine MMS senden. Habs zum Glück nicht gemacht! Wer ist die Fa. die hinter dieser Nr. steht?

Gruß
A.B.


----------



## der_diddi (24 August 2008)

eben empfangen: "MULTIMEDIA BOX: Es wurde ein Multimedia Telegramm..."

die nachricht kam von 84455!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi!
> Habe auch gerade eine SMS erhalten, mit der Bitte eine für mich hinterlegte Botschaft (Telegram oder Foto) von meiner Multimedia - Box abzurufen. Dafür s9ollte ich auf die Nr. 33399 eine MMS senden. Habs zum Glück nicht gemacht! Wer ist die Fa. die hinter dieser Nr. steht?
> 
> Gruß
> A.B.



Premium SMS

da 33399 eingeben

Kurzwahlnummer: 33399
Anbieter: beamgate mobile solutions GmbH
Schwanthalerstr. 9-11
80336 München

Deutschland 	Hotline: 089/54541727
E-Mail: [email protected]
http://www.beamgate.de
weitere Premium-Kurzwahlnummern: 23470, 33311, 72672, 82682, 83200


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

mir fehlt es hier irgendwie an struktur,

kann mal jemand klar und deutlich schreiben was man machen soll wenn man bereits auf eine dieser SMS mit einem "go" oder sonstigem geantwortet hat?
zb: wird dann in einem gewissen takt eine message von diesem spam-provider verschickt DIE geld kostet? Sprich: wenn ich nichts mehr erhalte, dann brauch ich mir auch keine sorgen zu machen?


In meinem Fall kam heute morgen von der 24488 die "multimedia Box: es wurde ein blabla" Nachricht auf der ich auch mit "mms" geantwortet habe um die 2. nachricht zu erhalten, in der dann der preis usw. stand und wie man sich abmeldet (die nr. und die ende message).

da ich aber dachte, es handelt sich wirklich um einen sms/mms dienst habe ich erneut auf diese message mit "mms" geantwortet und seitdem nichts gehört (mir war der preis für diese eine nachricht egal -da es solche dienste auch legal und abseits des spams gibt hatte ich auch keinen großartigen verdacht)

Die letzte message erhielt ich vor >1 std.




P.s: die leute, die immer nur schreiben: "habe eine sms bekommen, gegoogelt und ignoriert" sind glaube ich ein wenig überflüssig mit ihren posts.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hier steht alles was man wissen muss.

Kategorie:SMS-Spam - Antispam.de


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Dafür s9ollte ich auf die Nr. 33399 eine MMS senden. Habs zum Glück nicht gemacht! Wer ist die Fa. die hinter dieser Nr. steht?



Die 33399 ist Beamgate zugeteilt, wie man leicht herausfinden kann. Beamgate hat die Nummer laut mir gegebener telefonischer Auskunft an die Firma Server-Tel Limited & Co.KG aus Hannover vermietet. "Ölkahn" legt großen Wert darauf, daß er keinen Spam versendet, ich habe allerdings ebenfalls eine derartige SMS von der 33399 auf mein sonst spamfreies Mobiltelefon bekommen. Ich habe auf die SMS geantwortet und viele SMS bekommen, mit der Aufforderung doch wieder zu antworten. Diese Aufforderungen enthielten zum großen Teil keine Preisangaben. Die SMS sind natürlich auf meinem Muguphon gesichert, wenn es jemand haben möchte.

Nebelwolf

ps. Wer mehr wissen möchte, kann nach "Kati" und "SMS" googeln.


----------



## Genervter (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo,

habe heute eine ähnliche Nachricht bekommen.
Antwort an 23470...., laut dieser Liste:

E-Plus Premium SMS Suche

steckt ina germany - Home     dahinter,
auf deren Hompage kann man unter:

ina germany

seine Nummer sperren lassen.

Ob da seriös ist?


----------



## Neukamp (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

INA-Germany ist seit Urzeiten verwickelt in Verbraucher-A*zocke. Man möge nur mal Google zur INA-Germany bemühen. Kein normalvernünftige Bürger weiß warum dieses Unternehmen noch existiert.

abzocke INA-Germany - Google-Suche


----------



## Neukamp (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Handy-Spam: Authentische Lockrufe - Handy-Spam - FOCUS Online

*lach* Und die Bnetza erfreut sich manchmal über Erfolge.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Ja wie denn jetzt. Steckt Beamgate oder Ina hinter der 23470? 
Wem muss ich denn jetzt in den Arsch treten bzw. über wen muss ich mich jetzt bei der Bundesnetzagentur oder der Verbraucherzentrale beschweren

Die T-Mobile Premium SMS Suche gibt Beamgate aus
In der E-Plus Liste steht Ina

Hängt das vom eigenen Provider ab? Wohl nicht, oder?

Danke um Antwort:
Thomas


----------



## Neukamp (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Ah wohl eher Beamgate vermietet die Rufnummer an Server-Tel. premium sms nummern und anbieter.xls


----------



## Genervter (24 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

23470
Ich habe jedenfalls ein Fax an die BNetzA geschickt!
www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/7662.pdf
Bei der Ina wollte ich mich nicht "austragen" dann hätten die auch noch meine email-Adresse, pfff


----------



## Genervter (25 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Danke übrigens an dieses Forum, ich habe hier wertvolle Informationen gefunden...
*speziell an Neukamp...


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Hab gestern auch mehrere Sms bekommen mit "multimediabox" usw., war auch schon im Debitel Laden. Die können die aber auch nicht sperren.
Es wurde schon öfters erwähnt dass man den Dienst kündigen kann über Seite von der INA 
***
indem man seine email angibt. Hab ich seit heut morgen schon mehrmals versucht und hab bis jetzt noch keine email zur Bestätigung bekommen!!! Jetzt haben sie auch noch meine email Adresse...
Letztendlich hab ich gerade unter der Nummer (die ich auch von dem Angestellten im Debitel Laden bekommen hab) 01805108108 den Dienst abgemeldet, und hoffe dass es in den nächsten 24 Stunden ein Ende hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

klar kann man sich auf der Seite
***
austragen, wenn da denn auch die Handyvorwahl des Betreibers steht... 

Meine 01522 (= 1&1) wird nicht gelistet und auch bei der 01805... Nummer nicht akzeptiert (Ansagetext: "dies ist keine gültige Handynummer")

Meine Handynummer ist nur sehr wenigen Leuten bekannt... entweder haben die die vom Netzbetreiber, oder durch einer dieser kostenfreien Internet-SMS-Dienste, die meine Töchter hin und wieder nutzen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Unregistriert (25 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

muss man für diese sms jetzt etwas bezahlen, oder nich? lg


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2008)

*Spam 24488*

Egal an wen die Ina-Leute die Rufnummer weitervermietet haben. Für solche Beschwerden und die Einhaltung der Ausführung des "ABMELDEN"-Anliegens, sind sie haftbar zu machen.

Es steht Euch frei, zu schreiben, daß ihr jede weitere, unverlangt eingehende SMS mit 1.000,-- Euro berechnen werdet - und zwar per RA.

Meldung an B-Netz und Wettbewerbszentrale sollte bei derartigen Geschäftsgebahren obligatorisch sein. Da kann ich Menschen nicht verstehen, die sagen: Och war ja nur 1,99... .
Leute, die machen sich die Taschen damit voll, daß Eure Omas oder Schwestern oder sonst ein Familienmitglied denkt, Ihr hättet denen eine nette Nachricht geschickt! Das ist nicht ok und muß eingedämmt werden.

Das mit der Gebühr für weitere Werbung funktioniert übrigens auch beim Briefkasten und Werbeanrufen am Festnetztelefon. Ist ein nettes Zubrot, da der ein oder andere einfach nicht glaubt, das man das durchzieht.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2008)

*AW: Spam 24488*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Es steht Euch frei, zu schreiben, daß ihr jede weitere, unverlangt eingehende SMS mit 1.000,-- Euro berechnen werdet - und zwar per RA.
> 
> .
> .
> ...



Und wie willst Du (vor allem bei ne SMS die Du verschickt hast) nachweisen WAS in dieser SMS enthalten war und das sie ankam ?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2008)

*moderne Wegelagerer Spam von 23470*

[noparse]Moin alle Mitleidenden,

bei mir kommt seit Sonntag Spam von Nr. 23470 -> inzwischen sind es 11 SMS - also täglich etwa 4.  Laut E-Plus Premium SMS Suche sind diese wie auch vorgenannte Nummern an die Firma INA Service GmbH, Willhoop 7, 22453 Hamburg, ina germany - Home vergeben. 

Ich habe am Montag versucht mich telefonisch wie auch online bei denen auszutragen, das ging nicht, siehe mein Beitrag oben. Daraufhin habe ich ebenfalls Montag eine E-Mail an [email protected] mit dem Wunsch auf Unterlassung des SMS-Spam gesendet. Sowie das Formblatt zu Rufnummernspam an die Bundesnetzagentur gefaxt. Es ist nichts passiert, sie spammen weiter. Einzig in meinem Beitrag oben ist der Dirketlink zu ina germany - Home verschwunden und durch drei Sterne ersetzt worden - kann jemand sagen warum?

Ich habe heute eine weiter Unterlassungsmail an [email protected] gesendet - immerhin kommen diese nicht zurück - ich gehe allerdings davon aus, dass die solche Mails direkt in die Tonne treten. 

Gruß Ulf[/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Eine Email an "[email protected]" mit Inhalt die eigene Handy-Nummer soll helfen. Hab ich eben grad gegoogelt. Die Nummer wird dann auf die Blackliste gesetzt und angeblich wird man dann verschont.

Letizia


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (27 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo zusammen!

Laut Premium-SMS-Suche von T-Mobile steckt Beamgate hinter der Nummer. Ich habe heute den ganzen Tag versucht dort anzurufen, aber es geht keiner ans Telefon. Aber eine kleine Recherche bringt auch so Licht ins Dunkle:



> Beamgate
> 23470
> Flirtchat
> 1,99 €
> ...



Die Kurzwahl ist scheinbar wieder von Server-Tel gemietet.



Genervter schrieb:


> Ob da seriös ist?


Kann es seriös sein, eine Telefonnummer zu sperren, die der Firma bzw. dem Kunden der Firma nicht bekannt sein darf?

Nebelwolf


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2008)

*wegen 23470 Antwort von Ina-Germany*

soeben bei web.de aus meinem Spam-Ordner geholt  

Mail vom 26.08.08 von [email protected] wie folgt...


> ________________________________________________
> 
> Sehr geehrter Herr .... (mein Nachname),
> vielen Dank für Ihre Email.
> ...


 Zitat Ende

So so also die z.B. 23470 stammt wirklich von Ina-Germany! Firmen dieser Art geben offensichtlich fast gleichlautend Auskünfte: die Nummern werden anderen Dienstanbietern gewerblich *überlassen*, habe ich doch kürzlich z.B. wg. beamgate auch irgendwo gelesen. Anzunehmen ist und auch in einigen Bloggs im Internet mit Beweisversuchen dargestellt, dass Vorstände und GF der *anderen Diensteanbietern* dieselben sind wie die Nummerninhaber selbst - Verschleierungstaktik? Diese Nummern dienen meiner Meinung alleine der professionellen Abzocke.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Genervter (27 August 2008)

*23470*

Halli Hallo,

bei mir gehts auch voran, die BNetzA hat sich gemeldet...

Auszug:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Ihre E-Mail ist bei der Bundesnetzagentur für Elektrizität, Gas, Telekommunikation, Post und Eisenbahnen eingegangen und wird unter dem Zeichen »xyz-hier nicht genannt« geführt. Bitte geben Sie bei Rückfragen stets dieses Zeichen an.
> Zur Weiterbarbeitung Ihrer Meldung benötigen wir jedoch noch weitere Angaben. Deshalb bitten wir Sie das beigefügte Formblatt (2 Seiten) ausgefüllt an uns wieder zurückzusenden.
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo!

Wie man sich wahrscheinlich denken kann, habe ich das gleiche Problem, wie alle anderen hier.

Habe am 17.08 das erste Mal von 33399 eine SMS bekommen, da tagelang immer 3-4 Stück/Tag.... seit 4 Tagen ist aber nix mehr gekommen.

Frage: 
1. Soll ich die Sache jetzt einfach auf sich beruhen lassen?
2. Werden mir die SMS, die ich erhalten habe berechnet? Auf meiner Rechnung ist wohl bisher nur einmal was berechnet worden und ich geh davon aus, dass das für mein JA ist.
3. Oder soll ich mich am Besten gleich 3 absichern? An "Ina" und an [email protected] eine email schreiben und an die Bundesnetzagentur das Fax.
4. Was habt ihr in die Emails geschrieben, oder gibt es dafür bereits eine Vorlage?

LG, Birte


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553 und 23470*

Hallo miteinander,

zur Erläuterung der Kosten, die hier entstehen können und der Falle, die sich dahinter verbirgt, hier der zeitliche Ablauf:
-> Eingang der ersten Spam-SMS von 23470 am 24.08. etwa 11 Uhr: *Für Sie wurde eine MMS hinterlegt für den Abruf antworten Sie mit *go* (oder sinngemäß ähnlicher Text - dabei keine Kostenagabe)*
-> also antworte ich um 17.43 Uhr  *go*, da ich denke die Tochter schickt eine MMS aus dem Urlaub - ich kenne mich mit Bildnachrichten nicht aus
-> kurz danach kommt eine SMS von 23470 mit Preisangabe: MMS sind kostenlos, blablabla, SMS kosten 1,99 Euro
-> daraufhin täglich 3-4 SMS von 23470 *ich möchte dich kennenlernen* oder ähnlicher Blödsinn - hier werde ich stutzig und antworte natürlich nicht mehr, sondern informiere mich im Internet
-> das hört erst auf, als ich mich bei Ina-Germany per Mail beschwere

Heute stelle ich in meiner online-Kostenlistung beim Mobiltelefonanbieter fest, dass bereits die erste Antwort am 24.08. 17.43 Uhr - also vor Kostenmitteilung - mit 1,98 Euro abgerechnet wird.

Also: schon mit die erste Antwort auf eine unverlangte Spam-SMS wird als ein Premium-SMS-Dienst abgerechnet.

Das Rückforderung scheint mir grundsätzlich aufwändig - Widerspruch gegenüber dem Mobilfunkanbieter und Ina-Germany oder beamgate (wem denn nu?). Und genau damit rechnen meiner Meinung diese Spammer. Wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne.... schon die Erstantwort vor Kostenmitteilung spült denen sicher massenweise Geld in die Kasse.

Mich interessiert: Auf der Seite der Bundesnetzagenur steht, dass eine Kostenmitteilung bei Telefondiensten erst ab 2 Euro erfolgen muss, trifft das bei SMS-Premium-Diensten auch zu? Haben damit diese Firmen ein legales Schlupfloch gefunden Kasse zu machen?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo!

Ma glaubt es kaum, ich habe soeben mit dem angeblichen Geschäftsführer Herr D. (...) von der Firma Beamgate gesprochen.

Der hat mich sofort auf deren Black-List gesetzt, so dass ich von deren Nummern keine Spam-SMS mehr erhalten werde.
Zudem hat er sich entschuldigt für das Verhalten seines Kunden, den er bereits angemahnt und "rausgeworfen" hat. (Man muss ja glauben, was die einem erzählen...) 
Er konnte genau nachvollziehen, wann ich die erste SMS bekommen habe, wann ich denen geantwortet hab und wann die letzte SMS kam.
Die SMS die ich verschickt habe, wird mir berechnet, da diese, sowie die 1. SMS von denen wohl über 3. gelaufen ist..... (das habe ich auch nicht wirklich verstanden). Alle SMS, die ich danach erhalten habe sollen mir jedoch nicht in Rechnung gestellt werden. Die werden nur dem Kunden vom Beamgate Geld kosten.

zudem hat er mir gesagt, dass ich eine email direkt an den Kunden schicken soll ([email protected]) und ich in cc ([email protected]) in dem ich einen Widerruf schreiben soll, dass ich unaufgefordert SPAM- SMS erhalten haben und dass sie mich auf deren Black-List setzen sollen. 
Dann dürfen sie mir, angeblich rein rechtlich, keine Spam-SMS mehr schicken.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, ob das klappt.

Klar haben die sich mit dieser einen SMS schon die Taschen mit dem Geld einiger blauäugigen Kunden, so wie ich es auch bin, vollgestopft, dennoch bin ich als Einzelperson froh, wenn es wirklich nur bei dieser einen Berechnung bleibt und nicht sowas passiert, wie sie bei Akte 08 auch am Dienstag gezeigt haben, dass die Frau eine Rechnung von über 2000 Euro bekommen hat.


----------



## Neukamp (30 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Am 31.08.08 um 22:40 Uhr kommt in Spiegel TV ein Beitrag über SMS-Abzocke. Soweit mir bekannt ist wurde auch  der  GF der Server-Tel in Hannover interviewt.


----------



## Neukamp (31 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Die SMS die ich verschickt habe, wird mir berechnet, da diese, sowie die 1. SMS von denen wohl über 3. gelaufen ist..... (das habe ich auch nicht wirklich verstanden).



War eine Kostenanzeige in der ersten SMS? Wenn nicht, natürlich auch diesem Posten auf deiner Handyabrechnung widersprechen. Warum soll beamgate oder server-tel an deiner SMS Geld verdienen. Und das diese SMS über Dritte (Hüstel) gelaufen sein soll, ist nicht dein Problem sondern das Problem von beamgate und/oder Server-tel.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo zusammen!



Neukamp schrieb:


> War eine Kostenanzeige in der ersten SMS? Wenn nicht, natürlich auch diesem Posten auf deiner Handyabrechnung widersprechen.



Die gesetzlichen Vorschriften erfordern leider erst bei SMS-Preisen von 2 Euro eine Preisangabe in jeder SMS, daher auch die 1,99 Euro bei den Abzock-SMS. Wenn aber die Abzocker Geld von mir haben wollen, dann müssen sie mir nachweisen, daß sie mich über die Kosten der SMS aufgeklärt haben. Eine SMS mit einer Preisangabe, deren Empfang der Kunde nicht bestätigt, reicht da sicherlich nicht aus. Daher würde ich, wenn solche Posten auf meiner Telefonrechnung auftauchen, einfach zurückbuchen lassen. Wenn man dann solche Nummern an nicht existierende Kunden im Ausland vermietet, sinkt die Chance eine derartige Forderung gerichtlich durchzusetzen sicherlich auf den Nullpunkt.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Neukamp (31 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*



> Ein Anbieter von Premium-SMS-Diensten muss in jeder einzelnen SMS die Kosten gut sichtbar aufführen. So lautet die zentrale Aussage eines noch nicht rechtskräftigen Urteils des Landgerichts Hannover (Aktenzeichen 14 O 158/04). Das Gericht gab damit einer Klage des Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverbandes (vzbv) gegen den Anbieter NewTex GmbH statt.


TELTARIF NEWTEX / Jede Premium-SMS muss Preisangabe enthalten (neues aus schwabenheim)

Wurde dagegen Widerspruch eingelegt? Newtex *grybel*


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 August 2008)

*AW: SMS-SPAM von 84845 / 22553*

Hallo!

Meine Info zur Preisangabe kommt von der BNA, aber die überwachen nur ihre Vorschriften und Richtlinien, daher paßt das schon zusammen. Das Urteil der Verbraucherzentrale sollten wir uns merken, da es unsere Auffassung unterstreicht, daß keine Zahlungspflicht besteht.

Die NewTex GmbH hat laut Aussage des Geschäftsführers der Firma Server-Tel bei Server-Tel eine Mobiltelefon-Rufnummer gemietet, die vor einigen Wochen mit SMS-Spam beworben wurde. Die Rechnungen und Begrüßungstext kamen aber komplett von Server-Tel.

Nebelwolf


----------

